
The Adorkable Misogyny of the Big Bang Theory - questerzen
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X3-hOigoxHs
======
questerzen
Growing up around the tech industry in the 1980s, I found the casual racism
and sexism of computer engineers difficult to deal with. The behaviour was
"excused" by its being an exclusively white male niche, with "geeks" derided
by society, excluded from the social core and under-valued as people. As long
as this is the defining self-image of people in technology, framed by the US
high-school geek vs jock enmity, there is little hope for change. This was not
my experience, and it is not a frame that is useful given the dominance of
technology in the wider culture. We need as an industry to stop behaving as
outsiders and start to accept the responsibilities inherent in leadership.
TBBT is one example of the antediluvian attitudes that no longer reflect
reality and need to be changed. Cudos to the creator of this video for calling
it out.

